# Ultegra SERIES question



## MikeWooZ (Nov 25, 2011)

Once spring hits, I'm going to upgrade my Trek 1.5 to Ultegra. I believe I have everything purchased correctly, but there is a slight concern, especially on the cassette I purchased the following components...

ST-6303 (left and right)
FD-6603
FC-6603
RD-6600 (long cage)
BR-6600 (both front and rear)
CS-6700 (11-25)

My concern is whether the CS-6700 cassette will work with my other "63" series components. Based off a couple reads, the only change between the 6600 and the 6700 cassette was the material the cassette is made of. I understand the cogs are the same (offering smooth quiet operation without chain drop) and other than the material, the two have the same design characteristics. 

I still have to purchase the CN 7801 chain and the BB-6600 as well.

Please provide some feedback so that I when I do visit my LBS, I will have confidence that all my hard work will pay off.

Thanks


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

This should all work.
There is no real benefit to the 6700 cassette over a 6600, but it will work fine.
As long as the BB has the correct threads, it will work.
The DA chain will work as well.

Ulterga 6600 stuff is great. You'll love it.


----------



## MikeWooZ (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for your feedback!


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

I've chucked all sorts of cassettes on the ultegra 6600 series, sram red, force, 105 5700, 6700 they all work fine, if anything the chain will help you make sure everything runs smooth and quiet


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Just curious, why did you buy a long cage rear DR if your only running a 11-25 cassette?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Cut.Aussie said:


> Just curious, why did you buy a long cage rear DR if your only running a 11-25 cassette?


This is a triple set up (FC 6603, ST 6603,etc.). The long cage is needed to take up the chain slack caused by the difference between the front chain rings.

A derailleur's cage length is not related to the maximum sprocket size, that is determined by the "B" adjustment, which is the same for both the short and long cage versions of the shimano road RD. They have the same maximum rear sprocket size (which I don't know off hand, probably 28t or less), but unrelated to cage length.


----------

